# QC Women's Group Takes Cheap Shot @ Moms of Fallen



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2010)

WTF?  Class act, folks  I guess you're not interested in the women who are going to be the abandoned ones when NATO leaves, right?  

This from the Canadian Press:


> A fictional military mom packs an AK-47 into a duffel bag. She adds a stuffed doll. Then, staring coldly into the camera, she says she might never have had kids had she known they'd grow up to become "cannon fodder" in Afghanistan.
> 
> These images are part of a new anti-war video designed to shock. It appears to have succeeded and is now pitting a fake military mother against real ones.
> 
> ...



YouTube link to commercial here.

In case you have anything to say about this commercial, you can find the contact page for Fédération des femmes du Québec here.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2010)

I saw part of the commercial and didn't think much of it. I don't understand French so well, but I figured it was just another peacenik bunch exercising their right to free speech. 
Which my son and 151 other soldiers died fighting for.


----------



## armyvern (7 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I saw part of the commercial and didn't think much of it. I don't understand French so well, but I figured it was just another peacenik bunch exercising their right to free speech.
> Which my son and 151 other soldiers died fighting for.



Thank you for your family's sacrifice. May Mike rest peacefully knowing that he fought the good fight.

At the end of the day, know that he stood and fought - and died - so that others may have the right to spout trash; it takes our best and bravest to do that for their fellow citizens, including those who don't appreciate it.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Thank you for your family's sacrifice. May Mike rest peacefully knowing that he fought the good fight.
> 
> At the end of the day, know that he stood and fought - and died - so that others may have the right to spout trash; it takes our best and bravest to do that.



Thanks Veronica. You're a class act.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I saw part of the commercial and didn't think much of it. I don't understand French so well, but I figured it was just another peacenik bunch exercising their right to free speech.
> Which my son and 151 other soldiers died fighting for.



The moral high ground is always the best road to take. Thanks Jim!


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2010)

My grandmother was a Silver Cross mother from World War Two. It was a different generation, but I like the way they handled this trouble-maker: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq2huwJJTOQ


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Oct 2010)

She's sure enjoying freedom of speech isn't she.


----------



## TimBit (8 Oct 2010)

I just sent them the following. I know it`s in French, but I thought some of you might enjoy anyway. As I said, I think thei rposition is naive, insulting and divisive. Not to mention slightly nuts.



> Je suis un peu dépité de votre clip publicitaire engagé sur YouTube. Bien que vous êtes évidemment dans votre droit le plus complet de soutenir les positions qui vous plaisent, je trouve votre position naïve, insultante et divisive.
> 
> 1. Naïve: Ah oui, peut-être qu'aujourd'hui l'Afghanistan, ça ne vous semble pas important, mais par contre l'âge du conflit inter-nations et inter-humains n'est PAS terminé. Et jusqu'à ce que ce jour arrive, et Dieu sait qu'il n'arrivera jamais malheureusement, je préférerai toujours être de ceux qui sont prêt à aller combattre là-bas, quitte à perdre quelques fils et filles, plutôt que de le faire ici et à en perdre par milliers. Cette position nous semble évidemment à nous, nord-américains, débiles, mais parlez-en aux Européens qui ont vécu le joug nazi et je suis persuadé que c'est votre position qui leur semblera débile.
> De plus, que pensez-vous de ces enfants en Afghanistan qui supportent tortures et attaques, à l'acide par exemple, parce qu'elles vont à l'école? Ou parce qu'ils votent? En tant que mères, ne trouvez-vous pas cela horrible? Êtes-vous humanistes ou isolationnistes?
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I saw part of the commercial and didn't think much of it. I don't understand French so well, but I figured it was just another peacenik bunch exercising their right to free speech.
> Which my son and 151 other soldiers died fighting for.


You're the better man


----------



## steph_3007 (8 Oct 2010)

Nice post TimBit.

Can't say that I'm proud to live in Quebec when I hear things like this.
They may have the freedom of speech but probably not the intelligence to use it.
 :rage:


----------



## SevenSixTwo (8 Oct 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> WTF?  Class act, folks  I guess you're not interested in the women who are going to be the abandoned ones when NATO leaves, right?
> 
> This from the Canadian Press:
> YouTube link to commercial here.
> ...



Looks like the video is now "private". All, I have seen is the newspaper photo.


If anyone has another link for the video post it please I can't seem to find it.

When I first read the first little bit I was imagining a mother in Afghanistan but when I read it was about Canadian mothers and their children I was disgusted. It's disgusting for either mother to be portrayed like that from either country. But to take a pot-shot at your veterans and those they left behind AND THEN pretend to portray the mother?!

I REALLY doubt there's a mother out there in Canada that says their children were cannon fodder.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Looks like the video is now "private". All, I have seen is the newspaper photo.


Just spotted this - here's why the video is now "private", via the Canadian Press:


> There's been an abrupt about-face by the makers of a controversial anti-war video.
> 
> The video, showing a fictional mother grieving the loss of a child in Afghanistan, has been edited.
> 
> ...



Here's the Group's statement:


> La Marche mondiale des femmes (MMF) comprend qu’elle a offensé des personnes proches de militaires et s’en excuse.
> 
> La capsule a pour objectif de questionner les orientations politiques du gouvernement canadien en matière de défense. Nous y avons dépeint la grande douleur et la colère d’une mère suite à la mort d’un de ses enfants en Afghanistan, guerre qu’elle n’appuie pas. Elle se désole aussi du fait que l’armée ait recruté sa plus jeune fille à l’école.
> 
> ...



Google English translation:


> The World March of Women (WMW) understands that she has offended people close to military and apologized.
> 
> The capsule is designed to question the political guidelines of the Canadian government on defense. We have depicted the great pain and anger of a mother following the death of one of his children in Afghanistan, it did not support war. She also laments the fact that the army had recruited her younger daughter to school.
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Oct 2010)

Crazy Uninformed Nazi Tools. That's what they are, every one of them.  Crazy Uninformed Nazi Tools.  Their statement they "(Elles sont) des milliers de femmes engagées pour que l'égalité devienne une réalité pour toutes" forgot to say "Our way or the highway"


Crazy
Uninformed
Nazi
Tools


Every last one of them.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (8 Oct 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Crazy Uninformed Nazi Tools. That's what they are, every one of them.  Crazy Uninformed Nazi Tools.  Their statement they "(Elles sont) des milliers de femmes engagées pour que l'égalité devienne une réalité pour toutes" forgot to say "Our way or the highway"
> 
> 
> Crazy
> ...



The only people worse then this organization are the crazy god damned commentors on cbc.ca:


"MulePine wroteosted 2010/10/08
at 10:47 AM ETI think its a good ad. No mother raises a child hoping that the child will die in a pointless war. Its unfortunate that some people still believe in this war and are offended by this ad. Soldiers in these wars have been used by governments, military contractors, oil companies and others in power for their own benefits. Remember, this war was started by Bush and Dick Cheney, two neo-con chickenhawks. Cheney received 5 draft notices and got deferment for ALL of them. He is a multi-millionaire and former CEO of Haliburton an oil company that was awarded a food services contract in Iraq. These people are making tons of money but when they were young, there was no way they would put themselves in harm's way! 

No one should die for corporate greed and American Imperialism. This war is making us less safe, not more safe. We are becoming more and more a target for terrorism. Afghanistan is still a mess after 9 years of war. Let negotiations end this war. 

Stop the killing. Bring the troops home now."


----------



## GAP (8 Oct 2010)

Group backs down on anti-military vid
By BRIAN LILLEY, Parliamentary Bureau Last Updated: October 8, 2010
Article Link

 A Quebec feminist group has removed a portion of an anti-military video that sparked outrage among military families and denunciation from members of Parliament.

In a statement on its website, the Quebec Federation of Women said the video was “designed to question the political guidelines of the Canadian government on defence.” However, the inclusion of the term “cannon fodder” to describe Canadian soldiers sparked a backlash the group wasn't expecting.

“Upon reflection, we determined that we never intended to harm anyone, so we decided to remove the hurtful section,” federation president Alexa Conradi told all-news channel LCN in Montreal.
More on link


----------



## lethalLemon (8 Oct 2010)

*sigh* Damn the incredibly easy access to media.  

Some people need to learn a little thing called respect. You may not have to like the CF and it's members and the operations they participate in - but please still have the decency to respect them.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Oct 2010)

Before we crucify them all....yes they are whackos etc but they have the right to be whackos. I really wish CTV had called me, I would have said something along these lines:

"They are exercising their right to free speech. Yes, its very insensitive of them to call our Fallen Heroes "Cannon Fodder" but they have the right to say it. Mind you, the right to free speech also guarantees that someone will make an ass out of themselves....like these people have"

How does that sound? Is that Lew McKenzie ish enough?


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Oct 2010)

Jim
I disagree.  They pretended to represent a mother of a fallen soldier.  That's not free speech.  That's abuse of it.  :rage:


----------



## Armymedic (9 Oct 2010)

I have to agree with TV on the point that they are misrepresenting. Unfortunately, it does not seem to be contrary to any our our country's law's. Perhaps a human rights complaint is in order.


----------



## CombatDoc (9 Oct 2010)

Does anybody else find it odd that the "mother" in this video is loading an AK-47 into her "daughter's" duffle bag?  Certainly not a firearm used by the CF, but ubiquitous amongst the anti-NATO forces.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Oct 2010)

Waaaait a sec.  I see a great spin on this.  Mommy sends her kid off with her AK, we can interpret that to mean her kid is on the OPFOR team.  Therefore, mom produced a terrorist, therefore Quebec moms support terrorism!  Ipso facto, QED and all that.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> ..............  Mommy sends her kid off with her AK, ..................



What is Mommy doing with an AK in the first place?


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Oct 2010)

Clearly, Mommy has just loaned kiddie one from her jihad kit she keeps under the bed.


----------



## bdave (9 Oct 2010)

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> Does anybody else find it odd that the "mother" in this video is loading an AK-47 into her "daughter's" duffle bag?  Certainly not a firearm used by the CF, but ubiquitous amongst the anti-NATO forces.



Do you honestly think that a group of individuals who put out a commercial with an agenda (get out of Afghanistan) that goes beyond the scope of their aim (women's rights), while alienating a group they should be supporting, would be smart enough to do any research?
I see them as those politicians that make outlandish comments and pretend they know what they're talking about, when they really don't.


----------



## gun runner (9 Oct 2010)

" How does that sound? Is that Lew McKenzie ish enough?"

I am sure the General would be proud,MWO! I am marvelled at how you ca be so calm and collected after this group has basically spat in your face,and wiped it off with a picture of Mike. I would be beside myself with anger at this outrage.Ubique. :yellow:


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Oct 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Waaaait a sec.  I see a great spin on this.  Mommy sends her kid off with her AK, we can interpret that to mean her kid is on the OPFOR team.  Therefore, mom produced a terrorist, therefore Quebec moms support terrorism!  Ipso facto, QED and all that.



Awesome.

If I can figure out how to breathe with my head up my ass I'll make a parody of their video and put it on youtube.


----------

